# WTB CTS Makoi Blank



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

CTS Makoi 605 (8-10 oz) blank.......


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Will consider rods as well.....thanks.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Closed.


----------

